# Shakelton's Whiskey Found!



## TxBuilder (Feb 5, 2010)

BBC News - Shackleton's whisky recovered from South Pole ice

Saw this thought it was interesting.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 5, 2010)

It's amazing.

Only 100 years ago, no one had ever been to the South Pole.  And, no one going to the south pole could count on any sort of rescue if their mission failed since that would be equally hazardous.

Now, there are flights across the south and north poles every day, and if an airplane were to go down over either pole, the onboard global positioning system would pinpoint the crash site so that the people could be rescued (weather and other factors permitting) within a day or two.

Changes happen so slowly that you hardly notice them.  But, when you look at how much has changed over one very long lifetime, it's hard to even compare the life we lead now with the way people lived at the turn of the last century.


----------



## travelover (Feb 5, 2010)

To anyone not familiar with this story, I highly recommend this book:

Endurance: Shackleton's Incredible Voyage

In 1915 Shackleton and his crew's boat was frozen in and crushed by the ice in Antarctica. They made it back to civilization in open boats without losing a single man, over a period of one year. Now, these guys were real sailors!


----------



## subzero (Feb 6, 2010)

Amazing... :agree:


----------



## SolidCraft (Feb 15, 2010)

Mmmmmmm.... Hundred year old whiskey!


----------



## granite-girl (Feb 16, 2010)

Interesting!  They must've been in a hurry to get out of there if they left behind their booze.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 16, 2010)

I would say so. But it leaves with an opportunity to appreciate the taste of history. I will be interested in seeing what they do with it.


----------



## granite-girl (Feb 16, 2010)

They'll probably sell it for huge $$$


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd have to imagine that it will end up in a museum somewhere.


----------



## granite-girl (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh O.k. - you're probably right ....


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 16, 2010)

Plumbing And Lighting said:


> I'd have to imagine that it will end up in a museum somewhere.



I tried to find it but I couldn't. They pulled up a few dozen bottles of Champagne from a sunken ship and sold it for thousands a bottle. If the quantity is right and it's unspoiled I think they will probably sell it. It was discovered by an individual so under the "Finders Keepers Losers Weepers" Law of forever I think it's his to do with what he pleases.


----------

